# WorldMark at Depoe Bay



## riverdees05 (Aug 21, 2009)

Do the WorldMark at Depoe Bay units have Air Conditioning?


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 21, 2009)

When we stayed there in 2004 our 2 bedroom Phase 1 unit did not have air conditioning.  I don't believe any of the units do.  There was a 20 inch box fan in the closet for those days when the temperature was up.


----------



## Born2Travel (Aug 21, 2009)

None of the units have AC - most of the time at the coast it's not needed, but there are occasions when it would be really nice to have.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 21, 2009)

Just left there 3 days ago and NO air conditioning.  However we opened the patio doors (we had three different patios) and the breezes cooled the unit.  I think they had a large fan in the utility closet, but we didn't need it.  BTW, we say whales 3 out of 4 days we were there 

Bring a fly swatter!  Front office had none so we bought one.  The flies were pesty and kept landing on you.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 21, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Just left there 3 days ago and NO air conditioning.  However we opened the patio doors (we had three different patios) and the breezes cooled the unit.  I think they had a large fan in the utility closet, but we didn't need it.  BTW, we say whales 3 out of 4 days we were there
> 
> Bring a fly swatter!  Front office had none so we bought one.  The flies were pesty and kept landing on you.



On that note, isn't funny how some of the resorts do not have screen doors to the patio? I thought Depoe Bay did, but I was more referring to other WorldMark units like Vancouver, Victoria, Running Y, and Windsor.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 22, 2009)

eric: In our Depoe Bay unit, 2 out of 3 had screens -- dining room and bedroom.  The living room opening did not have one, but it was sort of a door.


----------

